
Women-only Uber set to open in Boston. Isn't that illegal? - ourmandave
http://www.csmonitor.com/Technology/2016/0410/Women-only-Uber-set-to-open-in-Boston.-Isn-t-that-illegal
======
Trombone12
So are the drivers actual employees or are they "independent contractors" in
the uber sense? In the latter it doesn't seem like there could be any
discriminatorial issues since contractors don't have rights at all!

